# Bosch 1250DEVS and abranet sanding discs.



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Hello fellow professional painters.
I'm looking for feedback on both of these products. I had actually planned on ordering a festool rotex 150 this week but started seeing this Bosch pop up.
It comes in at around half the price of the festool. Ive seen a few videos on YouTube. Looks like a good machine. I'm running a Fein dust extractor and I believe this will plug right into it. Anyone own one of these?
The Abranet paper looks awesome to me. I would use it mostly for taking down textures to fix drywall cracks among other things. Does dry paint clog these things? Are they tough enough to sand down cedar decking?
Appreciate your feedback.

https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/random-orbit-sanders-1250devs-27677-p/
https://2sand.com/mirka-abranet-6-inch-dust-free-sanding-discs-with-pad-protector


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

It looks to be built similar to a Rotex. Wish I could give you a review on the Bosch, but I've never used one. I have the RO 90. I see a lot of the Bosch being used by carpenters I work with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Those ro 90s look pretty sweet. Bet they're awesome on trim.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I love my Festool RO90 for the superb dust extraction and finish quality, but Bosch makes a great sander. Here's a decent comparison video on both of their orbitals:






Like everything Festool sells, their papers are spendy and a bit inconvenient if you're like me and have to order online, but their quality combined with the dust extraction makes them last longer than you might expect. If I had employees, I'd definitely jump at the lower cost of a Bosch for exterior siding and decking. As it is, I'm thinking of buying a Bosch for hitting corbels and fascia up the the gables so I won't feel as bad if it decides to head back to the ground without me.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. Nobody uses the Abranet paper?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear what you think if you do buy the bosch. I have seen them online and have been curious if they are comparable to the RO150. I currently have the RO90, pro5, cxs drill, jig saw, and a midi and I am very impressed with all of them.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Thanks guys. Nobody uses the Abranet paper?


I bought couple of years ago several discs for my 5" Milwaukee orbital sander, (the grit was 100 & 120), I used few times and I stopped, (I don't remember why I stopped). I still have few of them left.
I switched to regular sanding discs.
I know that the cost of Abranet is bit higher but that was not the reason I stopped using them, it was something else.

I used them to sand previously painted walls and drywall mud patches or doors and trim. Maybe they work very well for woodworkers on bare wood.
Actually today I need to sand painted wall in the kitchen so I will switch from Diablo sanding discs to Abranet to refresh my memory why I stopped using them and I will post back.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

I think I remember why I stopped using Abranet sanding discs, they were gumming up/plugging worst than the regular (in my case Diablo discs), and they were harder to 'clean' with 5-in-1 tool.
That was when sanding previously painted eggshell walls.
Diablo, were gumming/plugging as well from that particular paint (not all eggshell paints do that of course), but Diablo were much easier to clean off than the Abranet discs.That's the reason I stopped using them, and if I remember correctly I think on dry drywall mud the dust extraction was not as good with the A as with the 8 holes discs.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm going to test Abranet disc today sanding eggshell walls first coat painted two months ago with Clark+Kensington Paint. 
I like to see if this paint will gumm/plug up the A disc.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

XYZ said:


> I think I remember why I stopped using Abranet sanding discs, they were gumming up/plugging worst than the regular (in my case Diablo discs), and they were harder to 'clean' with 5-in-1 tool.
> That was when sanding previously painted eggshell walls.
> Diablo, were gumming/plugging as well from that particular paint (not all eggshell paints do that of course), but Diablo were much easier to clean off than the Abranet discs.That's the reason I stopped using them, and if I remember correctly I think on dry drywall mud the dust extraction was not as good with the A as with the 8 holes discs.


That's mainly what I was wondering about. Ive seen them go through mud and they looked excellent for that. Never seen them used on painted walls.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

The Cutting Edge said:


> That's mainly what I was wondering about.* Ive seen them go through mud and they looked excellent for that. *Never seen them used on painted walls.


I must add that my mud experience with them was with the Dust-Control mud, and that mud is thicker and heavier almost bit 'stickier' & harder to sand (and therefore harder for the vacuum to extract comparing to lighter regular drywall muds).


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Hello fellow professional painters.
> I'm looking for feedback on both of these products. I had actually planned on ordering a festool rotex 150 this week but started seeing this Bosch pop up.
> It comes in at around half the price of the festool. Ive seen a few videos on YouTube. Looks like a good machine. I'm running a Fein dust extractor and I believe this will plug right into it. Anyone own one of these?
> The Abranet paper looks awesome to me. I would use it mostly for taking down textures to fix drywall cracks among other things. Does dry paint clog these things? Are they tough enough to sand down cedar decking?
> Appreciate your feedback.


I don't have the hands on exp with that Bosch, but it'll probably do the job. 
I checked out the link and the specs and reviews on that site.

Specs look similiar, Festool switches mode with a button on top, and is lighter, but make a judgement call on which system you want to get into.

I've had my second RO150 feq for a little while now. I bought it used for $320 with the case in good condition and has actually landed me work and paid for itself because I had it with me and a builder needed a whole stack of pine t&g sanded before install.

I started out with Festool buying used. The ro150, a ct midi vac, then sold the ro150, sold the ct midi to a friend so he would benefit from it, then bought another ct midi and ro150 soon after. I also have lately been buying all new though, at my local Benjamin Moore store, which has been four other sanders, two vacuum hoses, accessories, a lot of sandpaper.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I'm going to test Abranet disc today sanding eggshell walls first coat painted two months ago with Clark+Kensington Paint.
> I like to see if this paint will gumm/plug up the A disc.


Any time I've ever tried to use an orbital over eggshell wall paint it gums up badly.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Any time I've ever tried to use an orbital over eggshell wall paint it gums up badly.


I find every time I cheap out and get crappy sand paper for sanding primer it never gums up, but as soon as I use it for egg wall paint it does get wrecked pretty quick. If I'm using good sandpaper, it doesn't seem to happen.

I gotta quit being a cheapskate.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

ridesarize said:


> *Any time I've ever tried to use an orbital over eggshell wall paint it gums up badly.*





Wildbill7145 said:


> I find every time I cheap out and get crappy sand paper for sanding primer it never gums up, but as soon as I use it for egg wall paint it does get wrecked pretty quick. If I'm using good sandpaper, it doesn't seem to happen.
> 
> I gotta quit being a cheapskate.


*It happened *to me few times, it might to do with type of sanding paper/discs used but I think it might have more to do with the brand of eggshell that is on the walls, could be bit of both.
I'm doing 5" orbital sanding over primers and top coats for several years now and only few times I had problem with paint plugging/gumming up the sanding paper/discs.
I don't remember the brand of sanding discs I used when that happened, but the *A*branet was one of them.

One other thing I realized why I stopped using the* A* discs is when I was sanding today, the disc was sliding from the velcro on my Milwaukee orbital sander, (see picture).For same reason was not staying on it. I had only 80 grit of Abranet with me, so I used that to try it, normally I use 100 grit, but actually the orange peel was quite thick in this place so 80 would be more efficient. 
Maybe Festool has different velcro on its sander pads and A stays on them much better that on my Milwaukee ?

When I put used 100 grit Diablo disc (sanded with it 2 bathrooms day before, it was eggshell Kitch&Bath paint on the walls & ceilings), the Diablo stayed on the velcro pad no problem, and today I sanded with it kitchen walls and got only two "gummy" pieces of paint...(see pic).
During sanding the 2 bathrooms I got in total maybe 8-10 pieces. Very acceptable. 
For the sake of experiment next time I'm sanding eggshell walls I will try few different sanding paper/discs, one will be Diablo,second will be Norton and some other cheaper versions.

Most of the times I'm using my Milwaukee with vacuum assist, sometimes I use the bag that comes with the sander, like when in a very tight spot with hard access for vacuum hose. 

I was thinking of buying the Festool sanders, (I had already Makita Dust Extractor) that has hoses to work with Festool, but I found the Festool sanders to be 'bulkier' than my Milwaukee is, M is lower and much easier to maneuver especially when I'm sanding ceilings. 

Most of the time I use my small rectangular RIGID vacuum with my sanders, on bigger jobs I bring Makita, that is much quieter than the RIGID (boy is that thing the Rigid is loud but it has great suction),
and my third vacuum that I use on some jobs when the maximum quietness is required is my used MIELE Cat&Dog Model, (boy that thing is so quiet, my sander is much lauder than Milele and Miele has more power than Rigid).

But Milele has smaller bag capacity compared to Rigid or Makita. I love working with it tho, it's so quiet and lot's of suction.
I wished my Makita was that quiet, and I wish Miele was making industrial units for contractors. 
If you get a chance to buy good used Milele unit buy it if you sometimes need to work in occupied offices or homes when the HO are at home all day.
Buy the large model with largest bag capacity.
They are pricey even used, but so nice to work with.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

My 5" orbital Milwaukee sander with RIGID vacuum setup and some close ups of sanded walls that had quite big orange peel on them.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for that. Abranet sells a backing pad to go with their disks that would keep it from sliding around like that. I saw your caulk gun laying on the counter. Have you ever tried the dripless ets guns? They're awesome. https://www.amazon.com/Dripless-Inc...rd_wg=xbKP9&psc=1&refRID=W5NPK5ZRDQT9F7R3QX7N


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Thanks for that. Abranet sells a backing pad to go with their disks that would keep it from sliding around like that. I saw your caulk gun laying on the counter. Have you ever tried the dripless ets guns? They're awesome. https://www.amazon.com/Dripless-Inc...rd_wg=xbKP9&psc=1&refRID=W5NPK5ZRDQT9F7R3QX7N


Thanks for the caulking gun link.
Yes I look at them in the store but that one I have is slim smaller and easier to maneuver and works great,doesn't drip except..._(here is the story. LOL)_

As a back up (_and because it looked so cool, lol_) three years ago I bought this fancy caulking gun made in Japan (nice burgundy metallic paint on it), it was advertised not to drip. 
One day after I put new tube of DAP Dynaflex 230 Caulking in my trusted slim yellow gun and it was dripping after putting the gun down.
I was using D-230 for almost 3 years at that time and never had that happened to me before. 
I switched to that Japanese gun,...and it was dripping as well.
I switched back and forth few times between them, same thing.
I was shocked because D-230 was so much better and nicer to work with than DAP Alex Plus and that never happened before.

Next day I bought another slim yellow gun thinking that maybe something is wrong with the spring in my old gun that I had for 4 or 5 years already.
Same thing, the same tube of D-230 was still dripping in new gun, so I knew it was not the gun, it was the tube of D-230.
Went back to the store and got replacement for new tube of D-230,...same thing.
That told me that it was runny batch of D-230.
I went to different store hoping that I will get different batch of D-230 that is not runny, and I did. It worked great in both slim yellow guns and in that fancy Japanese gun.
So it's possible that sometimes is the caulkings faults not the gun.
So I kept using that slim yellow gun, for many various products and glues, except it's not that strong for thick PL construction glues.

But who knows maybe the gun you linked would work even with the runny tube of D-230.
Might pick up one just as a back up.
Thanks.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

At this point, I think all of DAPs caulking products have turned into garbage. They were great for years, now the stuff just spews all over the place. Alex+ seems to be the worst of them all which is disappointing.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I'm sure a lot of guys use that particular gun I linked to. Its not just that its droplets its smooth as silk. Makes caulking way easy. Anyone I let use mine usually has their own the next day.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I'm sure a lot of guys use that particular gun I linked to. *Its not just that its droplets its smooth as silk. *Makes caulking way easy. Anyone I let use mine usually has their own the next day.


OK now you got me "triggered". I'm buying new toy today, LOL


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I'm sure a lot of guys use that particular gun I linked to. Its not just that its droplets its smooth as silk. Makes caulking way easy. Anyone I let use mine usually has their own the next day.


Been using them for years. Love 'em. First one I ever bought literally fell apart in my hands a few months ago. Every single part landed on the ground. Can't complain, poor thing had seen it's share of use/abuse.

I get a kick out of it when you try and convince old timers to try them and they just call them gadgets.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> At this point, I think all of DAPs caulking products have turned into garbage. They were great for years, now the stuff just spews all over the place. Alex+ seems to be the worst of them all which is disappointing.


Few months ago I switched to the brand in the picture post #15 (sold at Dulux stores). Very smooth to work with. 
400 is their top, they have 300, 250 and 200 lines.
I was told that the 400 is in line of D-230. 
Here is some info on them... 
http://www.arcat.com/arcatcos/cos50/arc50008.html?qstr=water sealant&pids=165839 165838 165841


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I ordered the Bosch today. Amazon Prime had it for $249 with free shipping. I'll be putting it to work Monday or Tuesday on some cedar decking.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I ordered the Bosch today. Amazon Prime had it for $249 with free shipping. I'll be putting it to work Monday or Tuesday on some cedar decking.


Looking forward to your review.
I use my 5" Milwaukee orbital and RIGID belt sander on decks but wouldn't mind buying this Bosch model if it gets great reviews.


*EDIT:*
I don't know if you will be using vacuum attached to it sanding deck, I'm interested very much how the dust extraction works on it.
I have Bosch square flat sander but don't used it much, it works great and I love the paper change mechanism on it, it's so simple and efficient.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I have the Bosch 5in I use on trim and drywall patches. Its dustless with my extractor on it. This new ones gonna be eating up a lot more debris. We'll see.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

You will be pleased. That bosch is a hog.

I've had them for 2 or 3 years now. You have to use a vac...wont really work without one.

I've sanded several decks, interior stairs and everything else.

It's a heavy beast, so you could find something better for non horizontal work.


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a Bosh orbit sander that's about 20 years old and still working great. It doesn't look pretty any more but works just fine, I'm sure you'll be happy with your new toy/tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Haris said:


> I have a Bosh orbit sander that's about 20 years old and still working great. It doesn't look pretty any more but works just fine, I'm sure you'll be happy with your new toy/tool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It came in yesterday. I sanded a pretty large cedar deck with it today. All day today. It freaking whooped my butt. I'm soar from head to toe. Its a mean machine for sure. I may write more later but I'm just too tired. I'd have liked it a lot more if I could have handed it off to someone else and said have it done by the end of the day.


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

The Cutting Edge said:


> It came in yesterday. I sanded a pretty large cedar deck with it today. All day today. It freaking whooped my butt. I'm soar from head to toe. Its a mean machine for sure. I may write more later but I'm just too tired. I'd have liked it a lot more if I could have handed it off to someone else and said have it done by the end of the day.




Glad to hear, had no doubt you'll like it. Bosh makes great tools but all their tools are on a heavier side which is not a big deal sanding horizontal surfaces such as a deck, wait until you have to sand a vertical surface with it all day lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

